# Can I remove gear reduction from Honda GX240 HA2



## rgecy1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I purchased a 8hp Honda engine model GX240 HA2 that has the 6 to 1 gear reduction. Thought it was a great deal, till I realized I need more rpm's for a water pump I was gonna use it for. 

Can I remove the 6:1 redcution housing and would I need to do anything else to get it to work with my pump? Is the shaft going to be shorter? Can it be lengthened?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

I think you might be able to swap out the engine casing (oil sump) but I'm not sure about the crank shaft length. The new casing will have to have the pump mount holes...

Check with your local dealer, Petes Cycle maybe.


----------



## roofer1 (Mar 1, 2011)

im after a 6:1 reduction gearbox Don't throw it out


----------



## rgecy (Apr 30, 2005)

Roofer,

So do you have the regular crank case and shaft to trade?

Robert


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

rgecy, get the exact model and serial number and have a dealer decipher them for the build and date. There is all ways the possibility of the manufacture changing something that might not match leaving you or both of you crap out of luck...


----------

